# Website alignment help



## El_Mayo (May 31, 2009)

http://gvids.net/watch_video.php?v=98c81ff71d8c4bd

all the pages are fucked up like that.
i think it might be the tag box that's too big?
please help


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 31, 2009)

I thinkg your "Related Random Latest" box is either extending out of a table or something inside is forcing it to be too wide.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 31, 2009)

yeah i just found out
and unclosed table is the problem
fixing it atm


----------

